# Everglades City/ Choko Rental



## Bmgfish32 (Apr 25, 2020)

There are some RV's you can get on the south side of Chokoloskee on AirBnB that have wet slips right behind them. Go every year for a week hauling a skiff. Great place.


----------



## RennieRae (Aug 4, 2018)

Bmgfish32 said:


> There are some RV's you can get on AirBnB that have wet slips right behind them. Go every year for a week hauling a skiff. Great place.


Are those the ones on the Barron River Bmgfish?


----------



## Bmgfish32 (Apr 25, 2020)

RennieRae said:


> Are those the ones on the Barron River Bmgfish?


Sorry I meant to add that they are on the south side of Chokoloskee.


----------



## sjestok (Sep 17, 2019)

Just did a trip two weeks ago staying at a place in Chok that meets those requirements. We stayed at the Chokoloskee Island Resort. There aren’t many units available there, but we stayed in the snook lodge, very nice accommodations! Big screened in porch, strong A/C and 4 beds total, with docking available for $15 a day if I remember correctly.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Drifter said:


> Hey guys looking for a place to rent that is at least 2 bedrooms and preferably has a dock to put my boat. In this area, looking for Jan 31 - Feb 5. Im open to other locations in South Florida if they have interesting fishing.


Sent you a DM.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Go every Jan. Normally stay at Chokoloskee Island Park or at Rod and Gun club for convenience of boat launch at both.


----------



## moZigOoNin4lYfe (Aug 16, 2019)

Ken T said:


> Go every Jan. Normally stay at Chokoloskee Island Park or at Rod and Gun club for convenience of boat launch at both.


I also go every year. These locations are what you seek, unless Stoots has a better offer, of course.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Ok thanks guys!


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

We stay at Outdoor Resorts. Ramp, docks and shorter run to backcountry than EC. If My primary fishing was in the gulf I'd stay at EC.


----------

